# 27 weeks pregnant - baby will be delivered anytime



## xxClaire_24xx

hi girls, just looking for a bit of advice, i am 27 weeks pregnant and getting weekly growth scans and doppler to check on the babys growth as we found out at the 20 week scan she is very small and there was very little fluid in there and there could have been a few reasons why but we had many test done and they came back clear so they think that the placenta hasnt been working propery

so I was just wondering if anyone else has had similar pregnancys, 

if anyone has had a baby so early and just what to expect at the delivery after the baby is born and what life is like looking after a baby who was born so small and early 

thanks xx


----------



## AP

Hi there.

My baby was born at 27+4, not for the same reason (she was just impatient) 
I didnt need a c section.
When she was born, they took her in a plastic bag and ran off with her. Sounds rotten, but I knew it was best so I was calm about it.

They put her on a ventilator in an incubator - this can be for either a few hours or for days. It can be frightening to see, if you havent seen anything like it before, but rest assured the wires and machines you will see in neonatal are actually doing basic tasks.

After this she was given a lil oxygen mask until she learnt how to breathe herself a lil better. Once they have more control over breathing and such, the focus is then to maintain babys saturations and feeding and weight gain.

My LO got out just before her due date, and shes a happy 14 month old (attacking a pringles tube as we speak......:rofl:)

Can you get a chance to see the neonatal unit? Just to prepare yourself?

You will get to look after your baby in the incubator, cleaning, doing cares, nappy changes and cuddles. The nurses will encourage you to be involved. Take books to read to LO :)


In the meantime, look after yourself, pack the hospital bag for yourself, baby wont need one. 
If you havent applied for your health in pregnancy grant - do it now - the midwife has the forms and you arent entitled when baby is born (but you can try anyway!)

KayshaBlake, another member in this section, had her baby at 30 weeks(I think ) for same reason as yourself, so she will know more in terms of weight gain etc.

Theres a quite a few Scots preemie mums on here, so you might find someone nearby!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

thanks for sharing your story do did you deliver naturally then they have told me that it will be a def ceserean which im gutted about xx


----------



## AP

I delivered 'natural' but this was probably because the labour and all was no different to a full term birth.

I was taken into theatre at first, where they had to break my waters. Because LO was so small, she could turn any way she wanted so the option of C section had to be readily available.

She luckily went into the right way and i was wheeled out.

I would say though, most of the other preemie mums I met had c sections. Please dont be gutted hun - I am betting their reasons for C section are prob best for you and baby. :hugs:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

they just said cause they want to deliver her and not that she wants to come out so think that being induced and a long labour might not be the best for her, i gave birth natuaral with no pian relief last time and loved it though so wanted to do it again xx


----------



## pink.crazy

Hey hun.. my waters went at 26 weeks and at that time we thought baby would arrived there and then - I had a scan and his weight was estimated at 1lb 13oz. I had the steroids on that day and again the following day to help his lungs - I imagine you will get these too as you know in advance babys arrival is going to happen soon. From talking to other people on the unit, it was clear that the steroids work in amazing ways... my LO arrived at 28 weeks and only spent 15 hours on the ventilator! My friend (from the NICU)s baby was born at 29 weeks and because she had the steroids, baby wasn't ventilated at all and was in air from day 1 :) 
ANYWAY.. I had baby naturally, as he was head down and I laboured on my own (very quickly too!) when he was born, they took him over to the warmer and ventilated him before taking him to NICU.. he was in a bag, as this keeps their temp up for being transported. He went up to ICU when he was stable (30 mins old) and there he had a cannula for antibiotics, monitor leads on his chest, also on his hand and foot -these were for his heartrate, oxygen levels, breaths per minute, temp etc.. he also had a long line set up (in his foot) which his nutrition went into, as they didn't start feeds straight away. Leo had jaundice too, so he was under the lights on and off for a few days. They also put lines into his umbilical cord. He was covered in bubble wrap, as they have to keep the humidity up in the first few days.I was allowed to touch him straight away :)
He came out for a cuddle at 3 days old - kangaroo care.. he went inside my top (skin to skin) for about an hour. I was lucky, and got cuddles most days .. but obviously only for a short time so he didn't get cold.
It was quite frightening changing his nappy in the early days, as he looked so fragile - but as the nurses kept assuring me, he wouldn't break and was tougher than he looked... they were right :) 
They told me that babies usually have 3 or 4 good days after birth, and then they can get quite tired and take a back step.. Leo did. He came off the vent at 15 hours old and went into cpap.. he came off that on day 4 and had to go back on it pretty quickly, then they gradually weaned him off it. It is SO hard when they have setbacks.. and it does often feel like one step forward and 2 steps back.. but at the same time, they come on in leaps and bounds too.. one day I turned up, and he was in a cot - I actually had to look twice, I was soooo happy.
The small things make a MASSIVE difference... you have to enjoy the good days and just try to get through the bad... :)
We're all here for you whenever you need, and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say you can ask us ANYTHING.. and we'll be honest xx


----------



## hopedance

hi hun, i was 27 weeks when they admitted me to hospital and told me to expect baby any day. luckily we lasted until 30 weeks, i was having doppler scans every other day and growth scans fortnightly (they insisted that was as frequent as can be useful, strange). sam's umbilical cord was not developed correctly - it had only one artery instead of two, so they predicted he'd be very small but he was a hefty 3lbs 4!

i had a c-section, they said baby was really too small to go through an induction, and that an induction so early was not likely to work anyway. the actual c-section was fine, they got him out quickly and he cried, he didn't need ventilating (hurray for steroids!), after they wrapped him up i got a quick look at his face before they whisked him away to put him in an incubator with all his tubes and wires. he was delivered at 4.45pm, at 9pm that night i managed to get out of my bed into a wheelchair, and my husband wheeled me down to neonatal intensive care, and we got our first cuddle!

if you'd like to see i've got some photos from during the delivery and c-section, and from sam's first minutes and hours that i could link you to?



> what life is like looking after a baby who was born so small and early

i've never had a term baby so i can't compare. the first weeks/months were traumatic from the shock of it all, i felt i grieved for having not had a normal pregnancy or the home water birth that i'd wanted so much. i also felt i missed out on having missed out on NCT groups and having never had the chance to learn about things like breastfeeding and taking care of a newborn. those feelings fade though, and me and sam have a wonderful time. i feel very different to other parents, and i can never compare sam's development to other babies as he has two ages, his real age and his corrected age, but he doesnt seem to follow development expectations for either stage! these are small things though, ultimately i feel very lucky to have my little sam and nothing could ever take away from that. that said, sam is totally healthy. i know some preemie mums have extra duties due to their little ones being unwell long term, but they can tell you about that.


----------



## AP

Thats an ideal idea hopedance. 

Claire you can see Alexs story at www.babygagasdiary.blogspot.com


----------



## hayley x

I have no advice but wanted to wish you all the best for your daughters birth :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

hi pink.crazy I had the steriod inections 2 weeks ago 4 jags over 48 hours so they have given me then already xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

hopedance that would be fab about the pictures it the unknown that is scaring me, only if you dont mind showing them xx


----------



## pink.crazy

I will also share some pics if you like, I will dig them out later x


----------



## kayshablake

ive been through this and am now going through the neonatal scary stuff please read my thread a few posts down named please help and advice needed or something like that ill go and copy n paste and put it here have a read through it alot of ppl have helped me along the way so there may be some usefull reads in there for u xx


----------



## kayshablake

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/362499-please-give-me-hope-advice.html please read through it am sure u will see similarities in out story x


----------



## katy1310

Hello....I just wanted to share my story in the hope that it might help you to feel a little bit better.

I was having a perfect pregnancy up till 25 weeks when the midwife discovered that I had really high blood pressure. I had to have daily scans, monitoring etc and the consultant thought I might get to 30 weeks, if I was lucky. Then at the next appointment I was told perhaps I would get just another 10 days! I was given the steroids and transferred to a bigger hospital with a more specislist neonatal unit. 

I was admitted at 26+5 and at 27 weeks exactly Sophie was delivered by emergency c-section. She weighed 1lb 13 but was breathing on her own. She was ventilated for a day or so but then put onto CPAP. We had a really straightforward journey through neonatal, if you can call it that - we had far fewer problems than we were expecting. The only things we really had were 2 little infections - one from the cord and one in her eye from either the eye tests or the CPAP, she had one blood transfusion and she was back on the ventilator for a few days when she was a couple of weeks old.

She spent 7 weeks in intensive care, 3 in high dependency, 2 in special care and came home 6 days before her due date, weighing 5lb 6.

Sophie is a happy, healthy little baby who is doing all the things you'd expect from a baby of her corrected age, which is 3 months. She now weighs over 10lb and so far is displaying no signs of any problems at all. 

If you would like to see photos and read about Sophie's journey right through neonatal you could have a read of my blog (I wrote this throughout my pregnancy and I'm still trying to do it now but haven't had time since Sophie was 19 weeks old...oops!)

If you have any questions or anything I can help with, please pm me. Also I am on facebook https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=527385531#!/katherine.baxter1 and there are loads and loads of photos on there! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

thanks girls pics would be great also just going to read the thread thanks all xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

thanks Katy will def add you on FB love it lol

so glad all turned out for you 

what is cpap xx


----------



## clairec81

Hi Claire

I have a similar-ish story to yours. My 20 wk scan showed virtually no fluid and at this point they gave us no hope - offered us a termination as they said babies lungs would not develop. Over a few weeks and several specialist apt we were given some more hope and told there was sufficient fluid for lung development but fear was early labour and in particular premature rupture of membrains - waters breaking. True enough at 23 weeks my waters broke and got steroids and given worst poss scenario - not survive, if does then will prob be very disabled. Anyway i managed to go on for another 8 + weeks until 33 weeks before i went into labour. I too was receiving weekly scans which were always extremely negative and near the end my consultant didn't even look at the lungs as her was sure what the outcome would be! Anyway i went in to labour on Christmas Eve of all days - i too have another child, he was 2 at the time so i felt extremely guilt that i wasn't with him. We went into hospital prepared for the worst - if you are ever prepared. My daughter Erin was born at 7.30pm and was on a ventilator for 6 hrs. The staff in the NICU couldn't understand why my husband and i kept asking about her lungs and when i went back up to be that night i ask them to come for me if anything was to happen - the nurse looked at me smiled and said she's fine - get a good nights sleep! We had 6 weeks in the NICU and Erin went from strength to strength with a few set backs like infections etc. She is now a happy, health all be it small 8 1/2 month old baby. Life is different with a premature baby and you will have up['s and down's but they are simply miracle and definitely little fighters. Good luck and please keep us informed!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

wow Claire that was alotof stress for the outfcome, so glad the baby and you are fine though!!

We have the school run in 10 and then head to the hospital for our scan so FX she is doing ok for another few weeks xx


----------



## AP

Fingers crossed hunny. There's a great network here and on facebook so you won't be alone! Xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Hun, 

I had Chloe and Jaycee via C Section at 29 weeks. I tried natural but the consultant came in and said I'd somehow caught septicaemia and I had to deliver them by section under general! I was asleep and it was awful but as long as my girls were fine I didnt care. They were born 2 minutes apart, both crying. Chloe was 3lb10oz and Jaycee was 3lb5oz. They were pretty big for their gestation. Neither needed ventilation and were only ventilated and sedated while they were transferred to another hospital who could care for them as where they were born was full. They came home after just 4 weeks in neo natal. I didnt understand how sick premature babies can get until Jaycee was 11 months old and was admitted to hospital with bronchialitus and RSV. There was 3 other children who were brought in and all left before her. It got me really upset but the doctor explained that Jaycee fights a lot harder to get better which makes her more tired whereas other babies dont need to fight as bad. It took her 5 days to recover and was allowed home only to get it again in February this tiem with pnuemonia (sp) she gets ill every winter so we now have an asthma pump for her to use come winter time.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

wow they were good weights for the twins, Ive decided im not going to worry anymore til im told she is being delivered and then if I have to have a ceserean then it will be in the best interest for me and the baby xx


----------



## hopedance

okay, now some of these are not pretty, apologies in advance!!

this is me in my hospital room, hubby is taking the last photo of bump:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009254.jpg

this is where i was to have the catherter put in by the midwife i most trusted. this is in my hospital room still:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009265.jpg

I requested to wear my own PJs for the c-section rather than a hospital gown. you can spot my catheter bag that i'm holding:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009258.jpg

here i am just waiting around for everyone to be ready to take me to theatre. you can see the bottoms of the toe-thigh compression tights that stop you getting clots. the monitor is just keeping an eye on baby:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009270.jpg

here i am sitting on a trolley, they've just put tubes into my hands/wrists, the usually do this into the back of your hands, but i didn't want them there and requested them higher up. i'm just waiting for the epidural to be put in, the pillow is there for me to lean over while they put it into my spine:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009271.jpg

here they are just cutting me open:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009272.jpg

then the actual birth:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009273.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009274.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009275.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009276.jpg

they put baby on a special trolley for the specialists to look after him:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009277.jpg

then they bundle him up:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009278.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009279.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009280.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009282.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009284.jpg

then they brought him over so i could get a quick look and a kiss:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009289.jpg

this is me after the c-section before they took me over to my room:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009292.jpg

then 4 hours later, we went to intensive care and got our first cuddle:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009295-1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009205.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/August2009203.jpg

i hope these help a bit, they are actually only a few of many, if there is anything else you'd like to see i'll dig more out. we had 2000 photos of our hospital experience, lol.


----------



## pink.crazy

Pictures as promised.. (whoops bit of a pic overload...!)

Leo just born, 28+3.. just been intubated
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs029.ash2/34792_409650061430_522966430_5117741_7432751_n.jpg

This was my first glimpse, they brought him past my bed to take him up to NICU
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs029.ash2/34792_409650066430_522966430_5117742_6005460_n.jpg

3 hours old, when me and OH got to see him
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs049.snc4/34792_409650081430_522966430_5117745_2981471_n.jpg

15 hours old, Leo was now on CPAP
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs508.snc3/26688_409650931430_522966430_5117758_490651_n.jpg

This was one of the hardest times for me, not being able to see his little face..
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs151.snc4/36897_411221426430_522966430_5161898_3983117_n.jpg

Just to give you an idea of the size of a 2lb 11oz'er (although they look SO much bigger on photos)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs054.snc4/35047_411221771430_522966430_5161907_5542494_n.jpg

First cuddle 3 days old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs074.snc4/35047_411221796430_522966430_5161912_7353839_n.jpg

This is how you feed baby in the early days..
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs054.snc4/35047_411221806430_522966430_5161914_7796205_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs130.snc4/36864_411222136430_522966430_5161919_4457127_n.jpg

3 weeks old and in an open cot
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs166.snc4/37657_416740721430_522966430_5303086_1722567_n.jpg

Being weighed
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs191.ash2/45382_423629351430_522966430_5516515_5231009_n.jpg

Ready to come home at 35+5
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs316.snc4/41148_425516961430_522966430_5567470_1802943_n.jpg


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

thanks for the pictures girls they are very true to life!!!!! but a good idea I must admit that I thought that a baby being born that small would be much smaller, I know that they look big in the picture like you say but I really did expect well actually I dont know what I expected

So can you wear pyjama bottoms with the cathetar in xx


----------



## katy1310

Lovely photos....makes me wish we'd thought to get DH to take photos of Sophie being born but we were too scared to even think about taking the camera in! I wish we had those early photos though. They did try to get DH's attention to see her being born but they didn't get him fast enough and she was whisked away to a room next to the theatre for them to get her sorted out. He did get to see her 2 hours later when she was settled in NICU but I had to wait 24 hours :( Our hospital wasn't very good at offering cuddles, and I had to wait 3 weeks! Some other premmie mums and I were just saying that yesterday - compared to other hospitals who really encourage kangaroo care from really early on, ours wasn't great at letting us have cuddles! xx


----------



## hopedance

yes you can wear them with the cathetar. but - i bargained this arrangement with the staff in advance. most/all women will simply assume they have to, and be expected to wear a hospital gown. i have a very intense fear of medical situations/touch/hospitals and all the staff were amazing at letting me change the situation to make it easier for me to stay calm, so part of that was having my own clothes on. i actually had the catheter inserted while i was wearing pj bottoms, through a small hole i'd cut in the appropriate place. my hubby then cut those off me, and i put on a clean pair that didn't have a hole. lol. 

seeing preemies in photos is funny, they do look so much bigger, but just the occasional photo makes them look tiny, this one of sam (he was 3lbs 4) i always think makes him look smaller than other pics:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/little_miss_em716/DSCF0230.jpg

if i could give you advice, for all of this, being in hospital, birth and having a preemie, is to get as much information as you can, and fight for exactly what you want. i had a very different experience to many women, because my anxiety drove me to fight passionately to have things my way, and looking back i am so glad that i did. things like holding the baby, and kangeroo care, the hospital we were in was mainly good, but some nurses told me i couldn't hold him, and i simply overruled them and gave him kangeroo care (as okayed with some of the other nurses/doctors, but some just seem to make their own rules and try to make you abide by them). other stuff, like lots of things around giving birth, are not essential and you can have things done differently.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah im not too good in medical situations when I had the amnio Peter was by my right hand side and I snuggled into his chest with me lying on the bed and him sitting next to me and I nearly passed out cause I forgot to breath, so i will definetly want to talk to medical staff in advance, do you think that it is worth doing a birth plan for a planned ceaserean explaining my fears and wishes and hope that it gets followed xx


----------



## hopedance

yes definitely do a birth plan! 

some things that they let me have were - an all female team in the operating room, the consultant i knew well did the surgery, obviously my own clothes, putting the catheter in in my room rather than in the operating theatre or prep room, i had my music playing during the c-section, had hubby with a camera, the midwife i knew best came in from her day off to support me, i met the anaesthetists before hand and they had a look at my back so they could advise me how long they thought putting the epidural/spinal block in would take (it depends on what your spine is like.. or something like that), i got a tour around the operating rooms and SCBU, instead of a nurse cleaning me up afterwards they gave hubby all he needed and he helped me wash and change, sometimes during the c-section they want vaginal access and i let them know i did not consent to that (and that my pj bottoms were to remain on at all times lol), i waxed my own pubic area instead of a nurse doing it.. what else? oh i took my own catheter out lol. they said i could put it in myself too if i wanted to but i couldn't reach. :blush: i'm a terrible patient! :dohh:

when i was first admitted, they put me into a 4 bed ward, well they tried, but i sat under the table in the community area and cried hysterically all night :blush: so then they gave me my own room, with an extra bed for hubby, complete with fridge, microwave and kettle.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

aw what you like, quite right though if you are not a good patient then they should make you feel at ease xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

is getting the epidural sore? and getting the cathetar out sore xx


----------



## 25weeker

Hi I never had a c section but I had a spinal block for an emergency stitch and an epidural during labour incase I needed a section as I had an infection. They weren't the most comfortable being put in but it didn't take that long so bearable. After it was removed it felt like I had a bruise where it went in if some pressure was put on it. The catheter doesn't hurt coming out. I was so paranoid after my spinal block I would accidentally pull it out in my sleep moving around so barely slept at all!

I hope your lo stays cooking for many weeks to come.

Good luck xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah thats what im thinking will I pull it out when im sleeping and then wont be able to sleep cause of thinking about it

So do I, I wouls love to get to 30 weeks xx


----------



## hopedance

yes the epidural was sore, i made a fuss and cried, but again, i am a _terrible _patient. lol. it's nothing to be afraid of, it's not awful pain and it won't last long. i'd recommend you don't get too much info on what they actually do when they put it in, because i went on youtube and watched videos and that was what upset me really, the reality of getting it put in is that they give you local anesthetic anyway, it's just like pressure and poking. it's just really icky to think about. 

one massive plus, is that they will leave it in for you afterwards, i think the spinal block wears off, but they leave the epidural bit in (or top it up? i'm not sure) so you have fantastic pain relief immediately after. unfortunately mine got pulled out accidentally so i didn't get that pain relief. it may have been because i refused to wear the hospital gown that it pulled out, but i'm just not thinking about that lol. 

getting the catheter out isn't sore at all. i really really hated the sensation of having it in, i kept tugging it and pulling it by accident, which doesn't hurt but it is uncomfortable. so i insisted on having mine out asap, as soon as they said i could do it, you just pull this little syringe thing that deflates the balloon which secures it in your bladder. then you just slide it out and it's gone. i

fingers crossed for 30 weeks! you might make it, that was my goal too and we just lasted. :)


----------



## katy1310

I had a c section with an epidural and catheter. They put the catheter in after the epidural so I didn't feel a thing when it went in, and as for coming out I didn't even think she'd done it yet! It was similar to taking a tampon out, and I was so surprised when she said that was it done!

Re sleeping and pulling it out, I slept on my back after the section and didn't really move at all - it was sore to move so the pain woke me if I did move.


I was terrified for the epidural but I didn't feel much for long...it was like a really sharp scratch and the numbness kicked in so fast I didn't really have time to think about it. I remember sitting on the side of the operating table absolutely shaking and the nurse had to hold my hands while it went in! The worst thing for me was that you have to sit absolutely still and I was scared to move!


----------



## katy1310

hopedance said:


> yes definitely do a birth plan!
> 
> some things that they let me have were - an all female team in the operating room, the consultant i knew well did the surgery, obviously my own clothes, putting the catheter in in my room rather than in the operating theatre or prep room, i had my music playing during the c-section, had hubby with a camera, the midwife i knew best came in from her day off to support me, i met the anaesthetists before hand and they had a look at my back so they could advise me how long they thought putting the epidural/spinal block in would take (it depends on what your spine is like.. or something like that), i got a tour around the operating rooms and SCBU, instead of a nurse cleaning me up afterwards they gave hubby all he needed and he helped me wash and change, sometimes during the c-section they want vaginal access and i let them know i did not consent to that (and that my pj bottoms were to remain on at all times lol), i waxed my own pubic area instead of a nurse doing it.. what else? oh i took my own catheter out lol. they said i could put it in myself too if i wanted to but i couldn't reach. :blush: i'm a terrible patient! :dohh:
> 
> when i was first admitted, they put me into a 4 bed ward, well they tried, but i sat under the table in the community area and cried hysterically all night :blush: so then they gave me my own room, with an extra bed for hubby, complete with fridge, microwave and kettle.

Well done you for standing up for what you wanted and making it all a better experience. I think I had similar fears to you and I had a horrible experience really - the only thing I got to make it better was a room on my own after I got really upset in a ward with other people and it was making my blood pressure even higher! Even if you'd been allowed to close the curtains round the bed it would have been marginally more bearable but we weren't! 

I felt humiliated really - I wish I'd stood up for what I wanted but I guess at the time, with having no warning that Sophie was coming that day, I didn't really think about it. The worst thing for me was the bed bath the next day. I was given no choice at all about whether I wanted it and they just took everything off me and covered me with towels but then moved the towels and started talking to DH about his work, with me just lying there feeling totally humiliated :( I pulled the towels back over me till they were ready but they just pulled them off again. I said I wanted to wear my bra under my nightie after the bed bath and they said "Oh you don't need to bother about that!" But I wanted to!!! I just felt much more comfy with it, especially for going to neonatal, and for having visitors. I wasn't even asking the 2 wifies, I asked DH to pass it from my bag ready to wear. Then when I went to neonatal I wanted to wear my dressing gown and they weren't going to let me but I insisted. Then next day when I had to get up for a shower, I asked if DH could help me with it instead of a nurse and they said no. Eventually I managed to persuade them to let a nurse stay in my room rather than in the bathroom with me while I was in the shower but that was all in managed to negociate! Are they ok about letting you do things the way you want if you think about it in advance/put up enough of a fight? I so wish I had - your experience sounds so different because you were so comfortable with it all. I have a huge, huge fear of all things medical and I'm such a private person!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

im petrified about needles and when i get blood take they have to numb me with a spray and not tell me when they are doing the bloods or I pass out instantly.

I am going to ask if I can be asleep when I get the ceserean I am that scared but the chance if that is propbably none!! I am a very personal person aswell.

have my community midwife tomorrow so going to talk to her about it all xx


----------



## katy1310

xxClaire_24xx said:


> im petrified about needles and when i get blood take they have to numb me with a spray and not tell me when they are doing the bloods or I pass out instantly.
> 
> I am going to ask if I can be asleep when I get the ceserean I am that scared but the chance if that is propbably none!! I am a very personal person aswell.
> 
> have my community midwife tomorrow so going to talk to her about it all xx

They actually asked me if I wanted to be awake or asleep, but I said awake because a) I wanted DH there and he wasn't allowed if I was going to be asleep, and b) I was just desperate to know that Sophie was ok...she hadn't been doing so well that morning and her heartrate was dipping a lot so I just wanted to know she was ok.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah I think im totally the opposite cause i have been told it takes 10 mins to get the baby out and then Peter can go away with her and I will be left there for 40 mins getting stitched up not knowing whats happening so I think that if im asleep Peter can go with the baby without feeling terrible leaving me behind and then I wont be lying here wondering whats happening, but I will discuss this with my community midwife today xx


----------



## hopedance

yes i think you can choose whether you want to be awake or asleep, they offered me the choice too. i insisted on being awake so that i could make sure they stuck to their side of the bargain!

oh Katy i am so sorry that happened to you. it's things like that that make such a difficult experience all the more traumatic. i got my way because i really kicked off. i wish health professionals would automatically be more considerate of your wishes and more respectful.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I think that you are right though its your body and they cant just handle it in anyway they want without asking you or at least saying what they are going to do!!I have my community midwife at 12noon today and she is fab xx


----------



## hopedance

how did you get on with your midwife today?


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah not to bad it wasnt my normal one she is on hol!!! and this one tried to tell me the baby was breech I said no she def isnt cause the consultant at the scan on monday said she is head first and stuck!!! she just looked at me lol xx


----------



## vermeil

Hello Claire!

Your story is very similar to mine - I also had almost no amniotic fluid and baby was far behind the weught curve. you can read about it here

https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...e-born-mother-s-day-27-weeks.html#post5767568

and you can see his pics here, to give you an idea what to expect - well if yours is very low birth weight too 

https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...ip-very-important-preemie-25.html#post5821261

My little guy just came home - such a demanding ball of cute! Once I have both hands free I`ll reply a bit more =p

*hugs* hang in there


----------



## hopedance

hi claire is baby still in there?


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

hiya yea still in there and thats me 29 weeks today, not been on much. been planning a wedding!!! Peter asked me to marry him last Thurs so excited xx


----------



## hopedance

congrats hun - on both keeping baby in there and getting married! fantastic!


----------



## hopedance

is she still cooking?


----------



## sglascoe

hopedance - been looking at your piccys on this thread and read your story, you and your little baby are amazing, i am sooo glad that you both pulled through...beautifull story....xx

claire - hope little one can stay in for a bit longer glad you made it to 31 weeks, keep well hun, wishing u and baby well, xxx


----------

